# Fosters/Rescuers Please I need advice.



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I doubt I would keep her... I'd probably not even foster her in this situation. Then I'd try again... there is nothing wrong with that. Pits are great dogs but are not ideal for multiple dog homes...  No bashing... bring home another sweetie when the current girl has a new foster/home. You're helping the dogs, and you can inform new family about any issues.


----------



## FishinBuddy (Nov 20, 2008)

My wife literally cries and cries and says "is so unfair, it's not her fault" My wife feel like such a hypocrite because she is always defending dogs and different breeds and adoptions and fostering. This is one of the hardest things We've had to deal with in a while...


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

It's not her fault- but it's certainly not yours either!


----------



## FishinBuddy (Nov 20, 2008)

I wish my wife were on this forum...she really can uses a few good words right now. She is taking this VERY Hard. She had to almost call in sick to work. I don't know what to do to console her....I actually emailed her the previous responses to the initial post.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Is not your wife's fault at all! Or the puppies either. Sometimes dogs just are not a good match, and doesn't make either dog bad. They all have individual personalities and fit better with different family groups. Please tell your wife she has done nothing wrong, in fact she did a wonderful thing in fostering this puppy. Now the next home will know and have a better chance of finding the right home for her than before. 

Just consider this, if she had been adopted by someone without experience with dogs she would probably be right back in a shelter and then put to sleep for dog aggression. You and your wife have prevented that by fostering her, and can now find the right home for her!

You did a good thing, there's no fault or guilt. And I agree with the previous post, find this baby a good home, and then try again for yourself!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Not all fosters/rescues work out - hence the word foster. You can't ever put either dog in jepordary in a situation like this. Your heart's were open and you've tried to make this work out - sometimes it doesn't. There's no reason for anyone to bash you~instead people should help you find a solution. Obvioulsy if you fostered thru the rescue group they are the ones that you need to contact first and tell it's not going to work out. If your heart is saying it's not gonna work, tell them that, not "I don't think it's going to work out" just It's Not Gonna Work. It situations where the health and well being of the dogs come into play the sooner they are both safe, calm, secure, and relaxed the better.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I don't even know how many dogs I have fostered. I wanted to keep (almost LOL) every one at some point, or even decided to... but common sense prevailed. If the dog is perfect, I let it go on to another home- I am qualified to have a special needs or problem dog. I should let the perfect dogs go to regular family homes! At the same time, I won't keep a dog who threatens, scares, or hurts my other dogs. I won't keep a dog that upsets my pack dynamic, or a dog that I just don't mesh with, love the looks and personality of, etc. There's nothing wrong with that.


----------



## FishinBuddy (Nov 20, 2008)

I really appreciate all the advice and kind words...I am forwarding them to my wife to try and make her feel better...


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

We took in a little black mutt puppy two years ago when it was just me and Luke. Luke went to the corner and threw up every single day the puppy was in our house. It was almost as though he was making himself sick. I called my sister after a week and told her that it wasn't an option because Luke wasn't doing well at all. The puppy went to her house and was promptly named Mickey. He adores my sister and absolutely rules her house (even though he's only about 25 pounds and she also has a lab, shepherd, and golden). A week after Mickey went to Brooke's house, Maggie came into our lives. 

Sometimes some things are just meant to be.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

It doesn't always work out between two dogs of any breed. Even two or more Goldens. they are all so different.

I would let the rescue know that these two just don't get along and don't give up...


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Our rescue has had many situations where a foster did not work out in a particular foster home for many reasons. Sometimes it was the foster dog, sometimes it was the dog already in the home or the people but it should be dealt with right away before there is too much stress created for everyone.
I agree with everyone prior. It's no ones fault and this pup will find a good home as the only dog probably. And you will find the ideal pup for your home. Things will work out.


----------



## FishinBuddy (Nov 20, 2008)

You are all awesome...I appreciate the advice during this....


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

Like other's said, not all foster's work out perfectly. I'm sure the pup is a great dog and she'll make someone else a great pet. Please don't feel bad about making the decision not to keep her. You need to make the best choice for you and your family and if the dogs are not getting along now there most likely will continue to be issues in the future. The rescue will understand. Your going to want a dog that fits perfectly within your home. If they were all perfect fits how in the world would we ever let them go!? :bowl: My house would be fuller than it is right now!!

The right one will come along and when they do you'll know. Trust me!! We fostered Tyson and from the moment I got him I just knew we were going to keep him. An application came in for him and I was heartbroken. DH saw the connection we had and how well he fit into our home and decided to step in and we adopted Ty. You'll find your perfect match, sometimes it just takes time!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Fishinbuddy*

Fishinbuddy:

If it were me I would talk to the rescue you're fostering for and tell them why it's not working out. I would then offer to Foster another dog they have if you feel that it will be a good fit with your Golden Ret.

If you only knew how VALUABLE FOSTERS ARE-THEY are so few and far between and the rescue will want to make you happy with your fostering experience and also do what is best for this little pup!!!


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

FishinBuddy said:


> I wish my wife were on this forum...she really can uses a few good words right now. She is taking this VERY Hard. She had to almost call in sick to work. I don't know what to do to console her....I actually emailed her the previous responses to the initial post.


 
((((Hugs)))) I know exactly how she feels, and what you are going thru. While it is heartbreaking, keep the dogs best interest in mind. I would never think of bashing someone in this situation. Sometimes the best thing to do is the hardest. Some dogs NEED to be the only dog, no matter what the breed.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Sometimes dogs just don't get along. That can't be helped. We have an Am Bulldog that we rescued at 4 weeks of age. She gets along GREAT with all of our other dogs, but one Golden, Benny is a bit intimidated by what he thinks is "rough play". She'll nip at his feet...or ears...and continue until he plays or leaves. He came into the house AFTER she did, and she acts more like she's herding him than playing. But, she'd never hurt him...never has even tried.

In a two dog household, these two would not be a good match. Fortunately they have plenty of others to play with, and when he won't play, someone else always will.

I'd think you could be headed for real trouble if you keep this pup. She'll get a good home, but you do need to tell the rescue organization that she needs another dog with a similar energy level, size, and one who's tolerant if she's to be placed into a home with another dog. I also suspect that she shouldn't be with another female dog. 

Also, IMO, this dog needs a family who is used to a bully breed. Bully breeds are known to be same-sex dog aggressive...and some are just plain dog aggressive, especially as they mature. Sometimes it doesn't show up until the age of 3. People who have owned them or do own them know this, and know what to expect and how to handle it.

There's nothing wrong with returning her to rescue because it isn't working out. She deserves a home where she'll be happy with both her humans and her other fur friends and vice versa!! I know how your wife feels, and it sounds like she's so good-hearted ... but tell her that you need to do what's best for ALL of you!!


----------



## FishinBuddy (Nov 20, 2008)

UPDATE: While they get along sometimes they still do GET INTO IT. It's so sad because she is so good. If this was someones first dog and they expected this behavior from future dogs they would be in for a rude awakening. We spoke with the rescue and then spoke with my wifes parents. The parents might give her a great home as they have been looking for a dog. We would LOVE for her to go to our parents house. They have had the same breed before, they have a huge fenced in yard and the best part is my brother and sister in law live their and they are adults which means The longest the dog would have to really ever be crated is about 3 Hours and they have no other dog!!! My father in law is also going to be retiring soon. They are older and ONLY have had rescues except for one of their dogs. My father in law does not like when dogs bother you when you eat, she doesn't, he also doesn't like dogs who jump on the furniture, she also does not. These are his two biggest things he looks for when he is adopting.....We are keeping our fingers crossed and then she can still have supervised play dates with my Bailey boy!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Wow! That sounds like a match made in heaven*

Wow! THAT SURE SOUNDS LIKE A MATCH MADE IN HEAVEN.
WILL YOU LET US KNOW!


----------



## FishinBuddy (Nov 20, 2008)

It looks like the inlaws want her...they have met and they love her!


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

That would be an amazing situation. Keep us updated and let us know if it works out!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Good job!!!!  You gave her a gift, no matter what happens. Don't ever forget that! You're one of her angels


----------

